# Big and Growing Relationships



## Steve O (Jul 20, 2017)

I have always enjoyed being with a woman who is larger than me, and at 305 lbs thats a lot!.While I support anyone to be comfortable and secure with their bodies, it just seems from my experience that anyone I have met, either has weight loss surgery, or is dieting. There does not seem to be a lot of women who are 300+, and enjoy getting bigger.

At least I have not met any yet.


----------



## Kenkool (Aug 23, 2017)

My girlfriend is bigger then me and I love it. She helping me gain weight and I’m ok with it.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 23, 2017)

Kenkool said:


> My girlfriend is bigger then me and I love it. She helping me gain weight and Im ok with it.



How is she helping you gain? Did you want to gain before or while dating her?


----------



## Kenkool (Aug 23, 2017)

Just always makes me food all the time and constantly wants me full or feeds me a lot of desserts. I’ve been wanting to gain she likes it to so she decided to help me.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 23, 2017)

Kenkool said:


> Just always makes me food all the time and constantly wants me full or feeds me a lot of desserts. Ive been wanting to gain she likes it to so she decided to help me.



Is she continuing to gain as well?


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 23, 2017)

Steve O said:


> I have always enjoyed being with a woman who is larger than me, and at 305 lbs thats a lot!.While I support anyone to be comfortable and secure with their bodies, it just seems from my experience that anyone I have met, either has weight loss surgery, or is dieting. There does not seem to be a lot of women who are 300+, and enjoy getting bigger.
> 
> At least I have not met any yet.



I enjoy being with a woman larger than me too. I'm at 250lbs now and I've been prepared to get as heavy as 300lbs if I found myself in a mutually gaining relationship. It's not that easy finding ssbbw much less ones that want to gain in my part of Canada.


----------



## Kenkool (Aug 23, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> Is she continuing to gain as well?



I keep trying to convince her to gain with me but she wont.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 23, 2017)

Kenkool said:


> I keep trying to convince her to gain with me but she wont.



You said she's already bigger than you. How much weight difference is there between the two of you?


----------



## Kenkool (Aug 23, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> You said she's already bigger than you. How much weight difference is there between the two of you?



100lbs she wants me to be at her weight.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 23, 2017)

Kenkool said:


> 100lbs she wants me to be at her weight.



The question is where you both will go afterwards. How do you like being the only one gaining so far?


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 23, 2017)

Steve O said:


> I have always enjoyed being with a woman who is larger than me, and at 305 lbs thats a lot!.While I support anyone to be comfortable and secure with their bodies, it just seems from my experience that anyone I have met, either has weight loss surgery, or is dieting. There does not seem to be a lot of women who are 300+, and enjoy getting bigger.
> 
> At least I have not met any yet.



In my last relationship, we both put on weight. We both were big eaters and I was looking to get to the 250lbs I am now. We were both conflicted about the eating/weight gain. She dieted and even asked me to join her as a means of support. I didn't want any of us to diet especially since I was so close to achieving my goal weight. I noticed that her weight loss was negligible over time and discovered she was cheating on the diet when I wasn't around.
Part of me found that hot that she kept eating but I felt deceived. I in turn deceived her by not completely admitting how much my feederism side was important to me. I didn't really know how important if was for me until we were together. I felt like it was highly unlikely I'd meet a gaining ssbbw. I felt I'd put the relationship in jeopardy and put myself under scrutiny any time a woman bigger than her was within our eyesight.


----------



## Kenkool (Aug 23, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> The question is where you both will go afterwards. How do you like being the only one gaining so far?



Its good I love it and idk We will figure it out.


----------



## Rahul123 (Jan 30, 2018)

My GF is longer than me, we are dating from last year.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 30, 2018)

Rahul123 said:


> My GF is longer than me, we are dating from last year.



Longer? lol!


----------



## Tracii (Jan 30, 2018)

Longer?? Oh you mean taller right? LOLOLOL


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 7, 2018)

Hint: Ladies, it doesn't get longer when the man gains a lot of weight - just the opposite. Oops.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 7, 2018)

There is nothing more adorable than a fat couple, if both are happy and their health isn't terribly compromised. The very best to you both!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 7, 2018)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Hint: Ladies, it doesn't get longer when the man gains a lot of weight - just the opposite. Oops.


 
I was just poking him about his miss type. Saying his GF was longer than him.  I just could pass it up! It all in fun


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 8, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I was just poking him about his miss type. Saying his GF was longer than him.  I just could pass it up! It all in fun



it all taken in fun


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 11, 2018)

My hubby is very fit and active.We kind of look odd together but also look great together.Ive been told by some Im Luckyto have him,no way!We are both lucky!


----------



## landshark (Feb 11, 2018)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> My hubby is very fit and active.We kind of look odd together but also look great together.Ive been told by some Im Luckyto have him,no way!We are both lucky!



Same here: I am in really good shape but I feel like Im the lucky one in my relationship. Of course I feel like I offer a lot to my wife, and I try very hard to be worthy of her and make her feel like shes lucky too. 

Its downright insulting to you and to my wife and women like you when people say youre lucky. Okay, maybe some mean nothing at all by it. Maybe theyd say the same thing to a fit girl who has a quality guy. But it seems there is an implied ...that a guy like him is okay with your weight... or whatever. And Ive seen people do all sorts of mental yoga to explain away why a reasonably decent looking fit guy would want to be with a fat woman. Low self esteem? (Probably the opposite is true of me.) unemployed? (I earn well over $100k a year.) uneducated? (I have a masters degree.) 

Someone did eventually make a breakthrough. They discerned Im still a second tier male because Im 57. Since Im short, I cant get any better women than fat ones. Ive seriously encountered this as an explanation for my prefeeences. 

People will do anything but just accept some guys like fat women!

Bit of a rant there. Back to the thread topic! But Megan I wonder if you and your husband have picked up on some of these over your years together?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 11, 2018)

Now, to answer the question -

My second-to-last GF was 314 pounds and had been as high as 340.

She had been 180 in high school, and gained the weight "partly out of rebellion" in her early 20s.

She said there were drawbacks, of course. Going out in public and never, ever forgetting she was fat due to strangers staring at both her body and the contents of her grocery cart, or going to a bar with friends and being hit on by guys who were doing it as a dare from their buddies or just messing with a fat girl like the DBs such men are. 

But she also said she loved her large size, that you needed to be physically strong to carry all the weight, that she loved her belly and constantly put her hands on it or under it, and she also loved eating as much as she wanted whenever she wanted, and getting an erotic thrill out of watching her body grow and grow, and then finding someone who basked in it, who worshipped her, spoiled her and made her feel like a fat princess.

I know others - webmodels - who, and I quote, "Fucking love being fat."

So...yes, there are some who love their largesse.


----------



## extra_m13 (Feb 22, 2018)

there a gaining girlfriend, and then me gaining a bit, but the better story was during college, were during summers my and my gf at the moment were apart, it came that we made a weight gain challenge for those 2 months or so. we made a weight in before and after and even do im not really into gaining i went all in and was more than happy to see her gain about 10 pounds in those 2 months. it was delicious. not a nice ending to that story as we split but, always a good memory


----------



## fatboy3 (Feb 26, 2018)

My fiancee is my goal weight lol she is around 110kg I'm 93kg she's helping fatten me up though !


----------



## voluptuouslover (Sep 19, 2018)

Yea....I have to say the most arousing thing for me is a Mutual Gaining relationship. My wife and I ....her unintentionally and my self unintentionally at first and then intentionally had this going for a good while.

It was so sexy not only always eating together and watching how much both of us could eat now but also going to bed bloated and Fat every night and having some very romantic Fatter Lovemaking. It seemed the bigger belly and heavier I got she wanted sex more and more. We never really discussed our gaining but I could tell she liked me bigger.....I even began to think she was trying to make me even fatter. Which I didn't understand because when we were dating she seemed to lead me to believe she didn't want me to get big but more cut up. I guess things changed during our marriage and she had a thing for her cooking making me Fat.

Sex is way better with two bigger bellies squishing together and getting in the way!!!!


----------



## Happy fat lover (Nov 23, 2018)

voluptuouslover said:


> Yea....I have to say the most arousing thing for me is a Mutual Gaining relationship. My wife and I ....her unintentionally and my self unintentionally at first and then intentionally had this going for a good while.
> 
> It was so sexy not only always eating together and watching how much both of us could eat now but also going to bed bloated and Fat every night and having some very romantic Fatter Lovemaking. It seemed the bigger belly and heavier I got she wanted sex more and more. We never really discussed our gaining but I could tell she liked me bigger.....I even began to think she was trying to make me even fatter. Which I didn't understand because when we were dating she seemed to lead me to believe she didn't want me to get big but more cut up. I guess things changed during our marriage and she had a thing for her cooking making me Fat.
> 
> Sex is way better with two bigger bellies squishing together and getting in the way!!!!


This reads like my lifelong dream


----------

